# SEPTEMBER POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (Oct 4, 2008)

Vote your favorite now for September POTM!...

View nominations here


----------



## Arch (Oct 4, 2008)

... and yes i was tempted to call it the Alex_B voting thread


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 4, 2008)

Arch said:


> ... and yes i was tempted to call it the Alex_B voting thread



I had some nominations, but that does not mean I get votes!


----------



## Battou (Oct 5, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> I had some nominations, but that does not mean I get votes!



lol yeah,You will get votes but your eggs might be in too many baskets, but best of luck.


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 5, 2008)

I voted this month. The Alex B B&W is so pretty!


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 10, 2008)

looks like a close race this time


----------



## rgower (Oct 15, 2008)

AHHHH! Very close indeed.  I find myself checking the results every day.


----------



## rgower (Oct 25, 2008)

what happens in the event of a dead heat?


----------



## Tangerini (Oct 26, 2008)

Good grief it was hard to choose!


----------



## Battou (Oct 30, 2008)

Can I vote again?



Please?


:blushing:


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 30, 2008)

Terribly tough to choose! Voting must be closing soon, so have a look and cast your ballot.


----------



## rgower (Oct 31, 2008)

Battou said:


> Can I vote again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Only if it was for me!  Man this is a close race, I'm losing hair over this.


----------



## likhary (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes Lol. You will get votes but your eggs might be in too many baskets, but best of luck.


----------

